# Cracklin Cornbread



## oldcountrygirl (Nov 18, 2011)

This is very southern!!

Cracklin Cornbread

4 Cups cornmeal ½ tsp. baking powder
½ Cup flour 2 eggs
1 tsp. salt 1 cup milk
1 pound cracklins

Combine all ingredients, making sure to mix well. Put about 1 tablespoon of cooking oil into a cast iron frying pan and heat in oven, then pour mixture into frying pan. Bake in oven at 350 degrees until the top is golden brown.


----------



## roller (Nov 18, 2011)

I used to have this at my Grandmaws house....She also used to give us a drink made up of 1/2 whole milk fresh from the cow and 1/2 Iced Tea...after that we would go play under the house in the holes that the dogs had dug....


----------



## frosty (Nov 18, 2011)

Cracklin bread. . . . . . . . GREAT memories!  Yum.


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 18, 2011)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf


----------



## roller (Nov 18, 2011)

There you go....


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 18, 2011)

Sounds awesome!


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 19, 2011)

Roller said:


> I used to have this at my Grandmaws house....She also used to give us a drink made up of 1/2 whole milk fresh from the cow and 1/2 Iced Tea...after that we would go play under the house in the holes that the dogs had dug....


I thought I was the only kid that did that 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Makes you wonder how we ever made it without video games, cell phones and computers 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the recipe countrygirl


----------

